# Pm836s/ Pm450g



## KenL (Jun 25, 2015)

I currently have a PM25 mill and have decided to get one a little larger. I have been looking at these two mills from Matt. Does anyone have any experience with either one of them or any thoughts on them. Trying to decide on which one to get. Thanks


----------



## Smudgemo (Jun 26, 2015)

I have no experience with either, but note that the 8x36 head doesn't have a nod adjustment like the 935 ( in case that matters to you.)
-Ryan


----------



## KenL (Jun 26, 2015)

Smudgemo said:


> I have no experience with either, but note that the 8x36 head doesn't have a nod adjustment like the 935 ( in case that matters to you.)
> -Ryan


Good point. Just went back and checked the head moves 90 degrees right or left. Is this what you are referring to?


----------



## tmarks11 (Jun 26, 2015)

The head tilts (left and right), but doesn't nod (up and down).

The downside here is that it complicates tramming the table perfectly.  Although, theoretically you would shim it so it is perfect, and never touch it again.

Having a head that nods only enables some specialty cuts that you would do once in a blue moon... or never.

The really important difference between the 935 and the 836 is that the 935 is made in Taiwan, and probably is significantly higher quality than the 836. 

But back OT, given the choice between a square column mill or a knee mill, there is no competition.  The knee mill is way easier to use and more flexible for different setups, and is easier to get more precision cuts with.  Go for the knee mill.  The 935 if you can swing it (only $1500 more with shipping), but if not, than definitely the 836 (I would buy the 935).


----------



## KenL (Jun 30, 2015)

I have been back and forth on this. The 836s that I am looking at is a China made knee mill.  The one I priced is a three phase machine. I am find with that just put a VFD on it. The Pm 450g is a close tolerance Taiwan mill. 
The difference in cost would go along way on setting the 450 up with DRO. I just can't help thinking the 450g is a better made mill. Any thoughts. I have actually ordered the 450 but have till morning to confirm. Sitting on the fence here? LOL


----------



## KenL (Jul 1, 2015)

I have decided to go with the PM450G. Thanks for the replys. I certainly understand the pro and cons of each but I think this one will meet my needs and make a good mill for me. It will be a good replacement for the PM25 that I had. Looking forward to getting it and start setting it up with mods.


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 1, 2015)

Not familiar with the PM450G. Is this a new offering from Matt?


----------



## KenL (Jul 1, 2015)

wrmiller19 said:


> Not familiar with the PM450G. Is this a new offering from Matt?


I don't think it is a new one. He had two left in stock which I bought one of them. I believe I understoodit  him to say once these two were gone that was it. I think the PM 932 May be its replacement. It is very similar to the 932 in size but it doesn't come with power feed, power head and quill dro. More of a basic machine. But it comes from Taiwan  not China and is suppose to be a better quality build. It weights 950 lbs. pretty solid machine. I have a power feed for it and I will probably put 3 axis DRO on it.


----------



## KenL (Jul 1, 2015)

Since it was in stock I ordered it this morning and it is suppose to be here in two days. Yea!!


----------



## KenL (Jul 1, 2015)

KenL said:


> Since it was in stock I ordered it this morning and it is suppose to be here in two days. Yea!!


Here is a picture of the PM 450g


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jul 1, 2015)

Hey Guys,
 We are not going to stop carrying this model, we just had a few left in stock, and when they are sold out, will be a while before more come in. We were going to put them on sale but we sold a bunch of them in the last 2 weeks and only had a couple left. Any HM Members can get the same price, $2999 with free shipping.


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice looking machine!


----------



## KenL (Jul 1, 2015)

qualitymachinetools said:


> Hey Guys,
> We are not going to stop carrying this model, we just had a few left in stock, and when they are sold out, will be a while before more come in. We were going to put them on sale but we sold a bunch of them in the last 2 weeks and only had a couple left. Any HM Members can get the same price, $2999 with free shipping.


Matt thanks for correcting me . My misunderstanding. This is the second mill I have bought from Quality Machine Tools.  They have been a very pleasant and informative group to deal with. I highly recommend them and thier products.


----------

